# Würfelwurf mit java.util.Random ohne 0



## hedges (21. Mai 2008)

folgender code gibt zufallszahlen zwischn 0 und 6 aus. allerdings ist die 0 ja nun kein würfelergbniss. kann ich irgendwie den anfangswert festlegen? thx schonmal



```
public static void aufgabe2()
	{
		int wuerfelzahl;
		int zufallszahl = new Random().nextInt( 6 );
		wuerfelzahl = zufallszahl;
		System.out.println(wuerfelzahl);
	}
```


----------



## hedges (21. Mai 2008)

mir fällt grad ein das ich einfach den bereich von 0 bis 5 nehme und jedes ergebniss +1 rechne, dann stimmt die wahrscheinlichkeit wieder. gibts ne bessere lösung?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Mai 2008)

static Random myRandom = new Random();

int zufallszahl = 1+ myRandom.nextInt( 6 ); 


ein Random-Objekt reicht doch, 

edit:
besser kann es nicht werden, da das schon optimal gut ist


----------



## hedges (21. Mai 2008)

aufgabenstellung ist leider die klasse java.util.Random zu nutzen.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Mai 2008)

aber die Aufgabenstellung schreibt bestimmt nicht vor, für jede einzelne Zufallszahl ein NEUES Random-Objekt anzulegen,
eins reicht 

das ist dann immer noch Random!,
wieso eigentlich 'leider', kennst du was anderes?


----------



## MiDniGG (21. Mai 2008)

Math.random();


----------



## hedges (21. Mai 2008)

hab es jetzt so gelöst. danke an alle.


```
int zufallszahl = 1+ new Random().nextInt( 6 );
```


----------

